# Fußball Manager Gesucht



## Batrok (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich suche einen Guten Browser Fußball Manager.

http://onlinefussballmanager.de und http://www.perfectgoal.com habe ich schon getestet und finde sie beide nicht so gut. 

Was könnt ihr den so Empfehlen?


----------



## Grotuk (12. Juli 2010)

versuchs mal mit http://www74.hattrick.org/. Das ist meines erachtens der beste FM den es im Browserbereich gibt.


----------



## Kankuso (13. Juli 2010)

fussballfan.de 

ist ein Manager von EA und GANZ kostenlos. Ist aber sehr einfach gehalten.


----------



## Tic0 (22. Juli 2010)

Könntest einmal goalunited.org probieren. Ist eigentlich richtig gut, nur ein gewaltiger Nachteil meiner Meinung
dabei ist das nur 1 Spieltag in einer Woche ist. Bei vielen anderen ist ja meist 1 Tag/1 Spieltag.


----------



## Grotuk (23. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Könntest einmal goalunited.org probieren. Ist eigentlich richtig gut, nur ein gewaltiger Nachteil meiner Meinung
> dabei ist das nur 1 Spieltag in einer Woche ist. Bei vielen anderen ist ja meist 1 Tag/1 Spieltag.






Spiele Hattrick schon seit Jahren und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es megaklasse das es nur 1 Spieltag in der Woche gibt (Naja 2 mit Pokal/Freundschafstspielen). Bei einem Spieltag pro tag fühl ich mich persönlich schon viel zu sehr gehetzt.


----------



## Harvok (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Favorit ist Liga-Manager der ziemlich nah an der Realität dran ist. Es gibt Champions-League, IIFA-Cup(Uefa-Cup), Weltpokal, Supercup, Nationaler Pokal und wenn man Nationaltrainer ist sogar Kontinental und Weltmeisterschaft. Es gibt 176 Länder und die Internationalen Plätze werden durch eine 5-Jahres-Wertung vergeben. Man kann ihn auch erstmal per Gastlogin angucken.Es ist auch gerade Saisonanfang, 1. Spieltag ist am Dienstag.


----------

